# R32 headlight conversion



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm planing on doing a R32 headlight conversion to the Daytona I have. I was wondering if anyone had any coments on how I should do it and I was also wondering if anyone has some mad photoshop skills and could photoshop me a preveiw. Its a 88 Dodge Daytona Shelby Z. Thanks


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Those are the ones with the skinny lights right. I remember I was gonna buy one when I was 16. You need to get the measurements, and know how to do some mold work.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Mine has the flip ups so it might work out.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Yup, then your just gonna need to modify the Hood, fenders, and maybe front bumper.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

thanks for the help


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

Your going to put Nissan headlights onto a Fricken dodge come on now did u expect not to get flamed?Slap yourself for even thinking that.It is your money though and you can do as u wish so if u have the means....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

12.30se-r92 said:


> *Your going to put Nissan headlights onto a Fricken dodge come on now did u expect not to get flamed?Slap yourself for even thinking that.It is your money though and you can do as u wish so if u have the means.... *


Alright, so you were nice to me in another thread, so I'm not going to hammer you.... but DON'T POST CRAP LIKE THIS! He can do whatever the hell he wants to his car, and _if you don't like it, there's a back button at the top left of the browser_. It's one thing to have an opinion - but to out and out flame someone for asking a question is not only idiotic and childish, but it harms the board and the community as well. Play nice, people, it's not that hard.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Yo Dogg, this a Forum, not slam session, respect peoples post please. These moderators will 86 you quick.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *These moderators will 86 you quick. *


Screw 86, we'll 187 you... or something... I don't know - I don't live anywhere near the 'hood. I'll probably yell at you and then go back to enjoying my Lay's Salt & Vinegar potato chips.


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

My fault


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

12.30se-r92 said:


> *My fault  *


Hey, don't worry about it _too_ much. It's just that as a mod, especially of the Cosmetic section, I see comments like yours above all the time. After a while, it starts getting old. Don't worry, I'm not going to have you banned or anything  .


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Hey, salt and Vinegar is the bomb!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I know, isn't it? Who would have thought that it would taste so good?

Oh yeah, and everybody click the link in my sig. That is all.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm use to be criticized for the stuff I think up. I've gotten the nickname: The Mad Scientist for very clear reasons.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

While salt and vinegar chips do rock my socks off, I prefer those purple-colored chips. You know the ones, in the natural foods aisle in your local supermarket? Yeah, yeah!! Those chips rule! Who would have thought of making PURPLE (or plum, if you want to be precise) chips?? It's totally genius!!

I think Blinky the Simpson's Fish should be the next face on Macaroni and Cheese boxes. Screw those little kids who scribbled neatly and won the "honor" of being on a Mac and Cheese box, Mikey already beat them with Life Cereal. We need honest role models for our kids. We've already established Chef Boyardee and Lil' Debbie at the table ... but more are needed. There is no better than Blinky.


----------



## Algust (Jul 11, 2004)

*for sale*

I have two nissan skyline headlights off an I believe 1992 skyline, they have a couple scratches on them, Let me know if yer interested Im selling them pretty cheap, $220 for both.


----------

